# was is das für eine "programmiersprache ?



## Bleem (19. April 2002)

was is python für a programmiersprache ? fals sie eine is


----------



## Maniacy (19. April 2002)

Ich glaub das ist na gaaaz unbekannte objektorientierte Programmiersprache, ähnlich Perl... es gibt aber  trotzdem noch ein paar handverlesene Hoster, die python anbieten...
Such ma bei google danach...

MfG
Maniacy


----------



## Xeragon (19. April 2002)

Eigentlich ist es ne gaanz bekannte .

Sie wird oft in Scriptsprachen eingesetzt, da sie ziemlich viele OO-Features bietet und dennoch leicht zu implementieren ist, und interpretiert wird.


----------

